# Pie Irons



## lisacsco (Jun 14, 2007)

These are really fun to use while camping when the fire has turned to coals. You can make some pizza to dessert pies.

Here are a few good examples:

http://www.firepies.com/irons.html 

And here are some good recipies:

http://www.chuckwagondiner.com/pieiron.html

The cast iron ones are better than the aluminum.


----------



## gofish (Jun 14, 2007)

Lisa

They do make a nice treat, my kids love apple or cherry pie made with them.  I really like doing grilled cheese.


----------



## smokincowboy (Jun 14, 2007)

cool sites Lisa never thought about pizza and some of the breakfast sammies


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 15, 2007)

Pie irons are alot of fun. We use them alot when we go camping, Pie irons are the reason why I started to use a dutch oven.


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 15, 2007)

THE BEST grilled cheese I ever ate was one I made in a pie iron...I was first introduced to these in girl scouts, we used to make the pizza one's all the time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

They're great for making calzones! Talk about making other campers jealous!


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 16, 2007)

Debi...

how do you make your calzones?  thats sounds really good!!

Lisa


----------



## zapper (Jun 16, 2007)

We used them in Scouting alot. Aside from the preplanned menus of canned pie filling deserts and grilled cheese sandwiches with ham or whatever, we found that just about any leftovers were fair game and usually good stuff!

A spoonful of chili or spaghetti or taco filling is good stuff for filling. We would eat good in my troop and any leftovers from a meal (rare event) would be saved in the cooler for just such an occasion. On winter campouts it was always a favorite night time event to out do everyone else with some kind of concoction in a "pie die" as we called them. Scalloped potatos with ham, Corned beef hash, sloppy joe mix, tuna suprise, the list goes on forever.

The squeeze margerine was a big time help for cooking because we could get a thin even spread on the bread without total saturation or the tearing that could happen with trying to spread frozen butter.

Also I reccomend shopping around, the best dies have to longest handles or need to be modified to have longer handles. Trust me on this one.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 17, 2007)

Calzones

First make a basic pizza dough

1 package active-dry yeast
1-1/2 cups very warm water (110Â°F)
18 oz. (4 cups) all-purpose flour; more for dusting
1-1/2 tsp. salt
2 Tbs. olive oil

Dissolve the yeast in the warm water and set aside. Mix all othe ingrediants then add yeast and water. Flour your hands and kneed until smooth.
Cover the bowl with a towel and set it in a warm place like on top of the stove while you get everything else ready.

Stuffing

Calzones are kind of like pizza pockets, so whatever you like on a pizza will be good in a calzone. Traditionall calzones didn't have a pizza sauce but they might have sliced plum tomatoes and basil. They also would traditionally have ricotta cheese not mozzarella, but it's your calzone you stuff it you way!

The traditional stuffing is: ricotta cheese, parmesan cheese, sliced plum tomatoes, broccolli , basil, garlic, salt and a sprinkle of olive oil.

After you ready you stuffing stretch out the dough into a round circle about 10" in diamter. You could use a rolling pin. Put your stuffing inside the circle and fold the circle in half. Leave a space about 2" wide from the open edge. Pinch the edges together. Starting from one end fold over an edge of the dough and pinch it. Then move up to just past the end of that pinch and fold over that section and pinch it. Do that all the way around and it should look like a braid along the edge of the calzone. This not only looks nice but holds the stuffing in. Now ***** a few small holes over the stuffed section to let steam escape.

Rub a spoonful or two of olive oil on a pizza pan and toss a few piches of corn meal over it. This will help brown the bottom of the calzone and keep it from sticking.

Now bake it at about 350 degrees F for about 15 to 20 minutes or the calzone turns light brown/tan. Pull it ot and let t rest for about 5 minutes and eat!

Now if your making this over a campfire in a firepie pan oil both sides of the pan generously or use a no stick spray. They cook pretty fast over an open fire so don't get to close to the fire!

Mangi!


----------



## lisacsco (Jun 18, 2007)

sounds great!!

Thanks for sharing...

Lisa


----------



## cheech (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder can we do a fattie in them? 
(I can not do the wheat thing so just looking for other options)


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 7, 2007)

Why not? Once the iron is hot it'll cook anything!


----------



## chrish (Aug 13, 2007)

this brings back memory's,  we used to make those when i was kid camping,  first times i remember mom used stick butter on the inside to keep the bread from sticking, and she didnt like making them as it was messy,   pam spray had been out for a few years
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but i remember we made alot more when Pam was being used


----------

